# Skeeter Pee slurry from juice pulp



## tatud4life (Jun 8, 2012)

I am going to make a batch of grape juice from fresh grapes this year. I wonder if I can use the pulp to flavor and color the pee. Also, do I still need to go with a starter? Or is there enough yeast on the skins to do the trick? If I need a starter, do I still use EC-1118? Thoughts?


----------



## MurphyTexas (Jun 8, 2012)

Kill the wild yeast then use the wine yeast and a starter.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok. Thanks! When I cook the grapes to extract the juice, that will do the trick as far as killing the wild correct?


----------



## MurphyTexas (Jun 9, 2012)

It should however I prefer to use 1 dissolved campden tablet per gallon of liquid to kill whatever yeast is in the air, etc. On this forum there is a "how to make wine" guide book in the Beginners Section of the forum that should be of help. Think of SP as making inexpensive lower alcohol content Lemon Wine that you flavor in the end to whatever flavor you desire. So any of the basic "how to" questions about wine making should be asked there since you will get a lot of good responses. Most of all, remember that SP is not serious wine. It is to have fun with and enjoy. It also seems to be well enjoyed by your friends as well.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok. Thanks buddy!!! I'll check it out. I'm using the SP as a way to get my feet wet before I use my fall crop to make my first batch of wine. I figure the SP should give me the initial training be ready. I'll probably still had a lot of questions, hopefully I'll be a little ahead of the game.


----------



## Arne (Jun 10, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Ok. Thanks buddy!!! I'll check it out. I'm using the SP as a way to get my feet wet before I use my fall crop to make my first batch of wine. I figure the SP should give me the initial training be ready. I'll probably still had a lot of questions, hopefully I'll be a little ahead of the game.


 

If you havn't already done so, go to Lon's site, www.skeeterpee.com and read thru it. He has the recipe posted there and lots of your questions will be answered. Arne.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been there and bookmarked it to my computer. I printed the recipe out so I'll have it when I'm ready. Thanks though buddy!


----------

